# Cooper's Iwagumi 20L



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone this is my 20 gallon Long iwagumi tank, Any Comments or Suggestion will be Appreciated 

 *Tank Specification* 
20L
Coralife 65watts 6700k
100% Eco Complete
1x Hagen Unit and 1x 1.89Liter Bottle w/ Hagen Ladder Diffuser
EI Dosing
Fluval 203

 *Plants* 
HC
Dwarf Hairgrass

Rocks that im gonna use


















Planting HC




































If you notice you cant see any Hairgrass on the photo, I will try to update this tank with the hairgrass at the back of the tank.
Sorry for the image quality of each picture, i promise to take some of my tank with a Digital Camera.

*My Special Thanks to:*
*DJKronik57* --- Thanks for the wonderful Rocks
*Jen The Plant geek* --- Thank you for the extra Eco-complete and HC (all the HC you see in my tank is from jen)
And all the Hobbyist who help me with this wonderful Project, thank you, i owe you guys


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Great start! Keep us updated as the plants grow in 

Matt


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I love it! It looks fantastic Cooper. I'm glad my rocks were put to good use.

Now, be prepared for algae. My advice: add any floating plants you can just to try to stop the algae from taking over. My iwagumi was similar in plant mass when it started and it's just now starting to grow (3 months later) after dealing with severe green water outbreaks, blue-green algae, and any other kind of algae you can think of. It finally stabilized when I added a big bunch of watersprite to float in it. Seriously, algae is a hundred times worse starting an iwagumi.

Again, I _love_ the rocks and the layout. I don't think even I could have put them to better use! I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

rock layou tis excellent. You may want to consider a better way for the Co2 though. As was stated before setting up a tank with no stem plants and alot of light will be more suseptical to algae. Good strong co2 will help deter this. Off to a great start. Let us know how it progresses.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks guys, dont worry i keep this journal updated. 

Djkronik - im now putting some stem plants like Hygrophilia, microsword cabomba and reineckii. About my dosing, im putting half of the recommend dosing for the moment


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay Time For Update, I rescape my tank :icon_frow Iwagumi is so hard, i can't balance the tank, i think i experiance all types of algae on that tank. Anyway i put all the HC on my 29 gallon tank, and i give away some of its left over. :icon_lol:

*Tank Spec*:
20gallon Long
65watts 10,000k 8 hours daily
Flourite
Ei Dosing
Rhinox 1000 Diffuser
JBJ Regultor w/ 5lbs Tank 3bps

*Plants*:
Anubias Nana/Petite
Xmass Moss
Downoi
Marsilea Minuta (Planing to change it with glosso)
Blyxa Japonica
Stargrass
Java Fern Windelov/Narrow

Here's the tank after Rescaping


















Marsilea Minuta









Xmass moss on my manzanita woods


















Any suggestion? im still thinking on what plant i can put at the back for the moment i just put some blyxa. the 2 filter are just temporary, i dont have any place to put my fluval canister


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

Overal looks so nice...even nothing changes, just waiting for trees growing only...
But I suggest a big Java fern narrow on the left of the diftwood, your overall concept look better.
Otherwise, moving all diftwood group to the left a litle bit, your tank look nicer also...
Well done, XCooperx.
keep us updated!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks pyra,id fo rthe suggestion, i will try the Narrow leaf, about the wood i cant move it anymore, the bottom stem of it is at the very end of the tank.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

i like you eco complete better. why did you switch it out for flourite?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I like what you have now simple and clean, sometime you don't know whta to add maybe it is best t o wait a bit untill most of the areas ae cover. I do think you need something like another wood peice but much shorter that which is pointing to the left. My point is you need to balance it and maybe that one can stick out of the tank a little...


----------

